# eclipse installation unter freeBSD



## herakles (19. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe Eclipse aus den Ports in FreeBSD4.9 installieren wollen und bis zum Start von Eclipse selbst auf dem Desktop (Gnome2.4) klappt alles.

Dann allerdings kommt die Meldung "Completing Installation", sehr gut, aber gefolgt von einem Fenster mit dem Inhalt

"Problems during startup. Check the '.log' file in the '.metadata' directory of your workspace."

Das logfile sagt mir folgendes:


> !SESSION ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> !ENTRY org.eclipse.core.launcher 4 0 Feb 16, 2004 23:38:52.929
> !MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
> !STACK
> ...



Nachdem ich selbst ziemlich unbeholfen vor diesen Meldungen stand, habe ich einen Experten zurate gezogen (meinen FH-Prof.) und der kam auf die Idee, daß vielleicht die datei "org.eclip" fehlt oder nicht am richtigen Platz liegt. Auf meinem Rechner ist so eine Datei aber GAR nicht zu finden.

NUR. wo bekomm ich die Datei her? Hat da jemand nen link für mich? Das wäre sehr nett, danke im Voraus.

Herakles


----------



## bummerland (19. Feb 2004)

wie hast du das archiv entpackt? hast du den ordner per drag n drop rausgezogen oder über konsole? ich hatte nämlich ein ähnliches problem. habs auch erst nur so rausgezogen. erst als ich es über konsole entpackt hatte, gings dann.


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2004)

alles über konsole...


----------

